# Hannah pics



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's some pics of Hannah I've taken the last few weeks & haven't had time to post them all. She's such a little sweetheart about the picture taking.

Posing in her new Tickled Pink Harness/leash & pixie bows.

[attachment=56714:hannah_3931.jpg]

Hot Pink

[attachment=56715:Hannah_pink.jpg]

Hannah in a tub

[attachment=56716:hannah_3765.jpg]

[attachment=56717:Summer_Breeze_2.jpg]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable photos :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!* She is soooooooooo cute I don't even have words....!!! Those pictures are perfection. What a joy to see ....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! I adore Hannah. Not only is she stunningly beautiful, but such a great little model. And wowza are your backgrounds fantastic. I adore Summer Breeze.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:smheat: Ahhhh! Hannah is breathing.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I mean breathtaking!LOL


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Hannah, sweet Hannah. What a little beauty she is and a joy I know. Those photos are just superb. I love her little mouth in the second one. Looks like she's saying ooo (sounds like Boo). She looks great in the leopard step-in harness, leash & pixie bow. Great job Angelyn. I love, love, love sweet Hannah. Thanks.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl model.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful photos...I LOVE the colours.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a HAM!! I wish my pups would pose so nicely. She is adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is DARLING.......Just the CUTEST model ever!!!! All the colors POP and it looks so good!!! You need to take up a new profession, photography!!! What a little DOLL!!!! In the first pic, her hair looks like perfection........all the pics, her hair looks good but that first one shows all the shine!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pics you always have the best pics love the ducky one that was creative


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

There is my OVERLOAD for the day :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Can't get enough of her/ :wub: Oh Sue, I just love her, she is divine. Everytime I see her picture she gets cuter, is that possible?
Yes it's possible :w00t:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a delightful and beautiful baby Hannah is. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sue, your pictures are always spectacular, and you've got such great little models! :wub: :wub: Hannah looks wonderful, and in some of those
pics I see a definite family resemblance to Bonbon - didn't we figure out they were related? Half-sisters or something? I still can't get Bonbon
to pose - I have to sneak up on her, but Hannah is the perfect model. Btw, NO SUCH THING as a Hannah overload!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 12 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828982


> Oh Hannah, sweet Hannah. What a little beauty she is and a joy I know. Those photos are just superb. I love her little mouth in the second one. Looks like she's saying ooo (sounds like Boo). She looks great in the leopard step-in harness, leash & pixie bow. Great job Angelyn. I love, love, love sweet Hannah. Thanks.[/B]


Thanks Elaine. We love the the matching harness/leash & bow,Angelyn makes beautiful things.


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 12 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829000


> She is DARLING.......Just the CUTEST model ever!!!! All the colors POP and it looks so good!!! You need to take up a new profession, photography!!! What a little DOLL!!!! In the first pic, her hair looks like perfection........all the pics, her hair looks good but that first one shows all the shine!!! Thanks for sharing!!!![/B]


Thanks Diane, I'd love to be a photographer,but only if I photograph Maltese all the time. Hannah had just had a bath last night,so her hair is still all shiney clean & the light hit just right in that picture,full front.


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 12 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829013


> There is my OVERLOAD for the day :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> Can't get enough of her/ :wub: Oh Sue, I just love her, she is divine. Everytime I see her picture she gets cuter, is that possible?
> Yes it's possible :w00t:[/B]


Thanks Andrea, I think she gets cuter everyday  


QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 12 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829048


> Sue, your pictures are always spectacular, and you've got such great little models! :wub: :wub: Hannah looks wonderful, and in some of those
> pics I see a definite family resemblance to Bonbon - didn't we figure out they were related? Half-sisters or something? I still can't get Bonbon
> to pose - I have to sneak up on her, but Hannah is the perfect model. Btw, NO SUCH THING as a Hannah overload![/B]


Thanks Dorothy, yes Hannah & Bonbon are related. Hannahs mom is Bonbons granny as I recall. Beauty runs in the family.  


Thanks everyone for the nice comments for Hannah & the photos.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Hannah is such a beautiful girl :wub: :wub: and you take wonderful pictures!! I wish ellie would pose just half as good as Hannah!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the way Hannah poses! She's beautiful and knows it :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWH :wub: :wub: There is Baby Doll *Hannah* :wub: :wub: Such an adorable poser .. You can tell by just looking at these pictures that she enjoys being photographed :wub: 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these pictures :clap: 

What a WONDERFUL way to start a working day (Yup, Sunday is first day of work in the week), and seeing this ADORABLE malt makes me leave the house like this -- > :biggrin: 

:ThankYou:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a beauty, Sue! I agree, she just gets cuter and cuter. Especially love the first pic! :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sue, bless your heart. Your babies are just incredibly beautiful. Hannah looks like the perfect sweetheart.
I love your pics so much...I now need a daily fix of them.

Thank you so much for sharing them....they are so incredible.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What great photos, Hannah is as pretty as a princess.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*perfect!

perfect pictures
perfect hannah

she is totally cute :wub: *


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Hannah is gorgeous!! She is quite the model!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She got my favorite harness! I love the leopard and the pink together. She looks beautiful in all the photos. She's quite the little model!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hannah is just too cute for words! Gosh, I just love her! :tender: And you take the most beautiful photos!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the tub photo - it is just so cute and she has a duckie bow in her hair to make it just perfect! You have two adorable malts you lucky woman!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Sue your Hannah looks gorgeous! I just love her happy little face. We could never have too many Hannah pictures!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Sep 13 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829204


> She got my favorite harness! I love the leopard and the pink together. She looks beautiful in all the photos. She's quite the little model![/B]


I eyeballed that harness for a long time. :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Sep 13 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829275


> Hannah is just too cute for words! Gosh, I just love her! :tender: And you take the most beautiful photos![/B]


Thanks so much


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 13 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829324


> I love the tub photo - it is just so cute and she has a duckie bow in her hair to make it just perfect! You have two adorable malts you lucky woman! [/B]


Thanks, the bow is a gift from a dear friend who made Boo & Hannah a dozen bows each & even sent them in pretty bow boxes.


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 13 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829332


> OMG! Sue your Hannah looks gorgeous! I just love her happy little face. We could never have too many Hannah pictures![/B]


Thanks Pat


Thanks again to all who posted the nice comments for Hannah.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful pics of a beautiful girl! always an enjoyment to see her smile!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a beauty your little Hannah is! I can't believe how well she poses! She looks perfectly groomed...how do you do it?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Sep 13 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829348


> beautiful pics of a beautiful girl! always an enjoyment to see her smile![/B]


Thanks Jaimie. Hope you & your crew are doing well.


QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 14 2009, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829546


> What a beauty your little Hannah is! I can't believe how well she poses! She looks perfectly groomed...how do you do it?[/B]


Thanks, Hannah poses for treats,she loves treats. I should post some picks of her when she's not so perfect,I have a few.LOL


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Sigh)))

I can look at that face all day long. :wub: :wub: :wub: She's definitely one of my favorites on SM. Those eyes just melt me. Please post more, more, more!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Hanna is lovely! She's centerfold material for any magazine. Your photos are top notch too! :clap:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I almost overlooked darling Hannah's thread! What a little love bug she is!!! :wub: :wub: 

Can I send B&E down for a photo shoot? You capture the best pictures :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 14 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829800


> (((Sigh)))
> 
> I can look at that face all day long. :wub: :wub: :wub: She's definitely one of my favorites on SM. Those eyes just melt me. Please post more, more, more![/B]


Thank you, I'll be sure to post more Hannah pics soon.


QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 14 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829813


> Hanna is lovely! She's centerfold material for any magazine. Your photos are top notch too! :clap:[/B]


Thanks so much


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 15 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830079


> I almost overlooked darling Hannah's thread! What a little love bug she is!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Can I send B&E down for a photo shoot? You capture the best pictures :wub: :wub:[/B]


Sure,send adorable B&E on down,I'll send photos back,but I may have to keep B&E.  



Thanks again everyone for the nice comments for Hannah.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, those are gorgeous shots of a gorgeous model! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I especially love the tub photo with the ducky bow. B) Do I detect a trace of the "Nissa attitude" in that picture? :biggrin:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness....Love your photos.....especially the pink polka dress and tub shot-absolutely calendar worthy!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

aww hannah is so cute!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 14 2009, 08:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829792


> Thanks, Hannah poses for treats,she loves treats. I should post some picks of her when she's not so perfect,I have a few.LOL[/B]


Hannah? Not perfect???? No way! She is one beautiful maltese. Never can get too many pictures of Hannah.


----------

